# blood test!?



## spliffstar (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey, this is my first post here. On Friday(yesterday) at 9:30a.m., i went for a blood test. Prior to this, i did not blaze on saturday,sunday,monday,or tuesday. I blazed on wednesday(12:40 p.m, and then 24 hours later blazed on thursday(1:10p.m) I then went for the blood test on Friday at 9:30 a.m. Do you guys think I will pass, and be under the cutoff level? By the way it is a doctors blood test, and they didn't take any urine. and what is the cutoff level for blood tests? Any answer would be appreciated, i can't even enjoy my big weekend sessions without knowing some sort of info about this..


----------



## Lil Squirt (Apr 24, 2005)

Well not sure about the blood tests but there is lots of info on drug testing and do's and don'ts and more info.....

http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_faq.shtml



.....gosh I hope you pass and it all goes well


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 25, 2005)

What was the reason for the blood test?


----------



## spliffstar (Apr 25, 2005)

Well my mom took me for a blood test last month, i failed, but they took urine, and it was a surprise test, so i blazed 2 hours before the test. This time, I blazed in the early noon and i came home, and my mom tells me, tomorrow is your test. She is concerned more about drinking because i got suspended before for it. Why didn't they take a urine sample if they were gonna test for drugs though? ive been doing some research, and it says the thc level in blood usually goes below 5ng/ml after about 3-4 hours after smoking. So it is just a doctor's blood test, not a Probation Officer test or anything. So what do you think?


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 26, 2005)

Bud can stay in your blood for about 6 months, sorry dude your toast.


----------



## spliffstar (Apr 26, 2005)

It may be in my blood for 6 months, but it is only detectable for a certain amount of time after blazing. 

Here's something i found:

*Various Types of Drug Testing Explained
**BLOOD DRUG TESTING:*
Although expensive and intrusive, blood testing is the most accurate confirmation of drug use. Since blood testing measures the accurate presence of the drug or its metabolite at the time of testing, the results from this type of test are the best indication of intoxication. Blood testing for the use of drugs is primarily used in accident investigations and for health insurance or life insurance exams. Marijuana drug use can be detected rapidly up to six hours after consumption by testing blood; after that, the metabolite concentration falls rapidly, and marijuana may be detectable for up to 22 hours, but is usually not detectable in blood after 22 hours. 

Taken from: drug-testing-solutions.net

And i found an Indiana state department of toxicology site: 
*Symptoms:* ​Very blood shot eyes, body tremors, limited divided attention, altered perception, memory loss, disorientation, memory loss, relaxed inhibitions.*Schedule:* I*Eye Indicators:* ​No nystagmus, pupil size normal or slightly dilated.*Time of Onset:* ​10 seconds (inhalation) *Duration of Action:* 2-4 hours *Detectable in Urine:* 1-2 joints, 2-3 days; oral ingestion 1-5 days; chronic user 20-30 days. *Detectable in Blood:*​4-8 hours
http://isdt.iusm.iu.edu/marijuana.htm


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 26, 2005)

Hes fucked


----------



## Young Jay (Nov 28, 2005)

So if i were to just go in for one of those every couple of month physical check ups and they drew blood (not checking for drugs) would they be able to tell? I havent smoked in about 3 days.


----------



## weed toka (Nov 28, 2005)

u got it all wrong dude in urine samples u must stay sober for atleast a month because i had to take one for my PO and he said knew i was not gonna pass so he gave me a month and blood stays in u for atleast 3-4 months ur sources r very wrong srry buddy


----------



## Young Jay (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont care how long it stays in my blood, i wanna know how long it has to be before i can go in to the doctor and get this physical done and they wont detect it. Does anyone know?? Ive read tons of shit on the internet but the times range from like a day to 6 months. They never really differentiate from how long it stays in your blood and how long it stays DETECTABLE in your blood. Can someone confirm a time??


----------



## Insane (Nov 28, 2005)

I asked my doctor that very question, and he told me 6 months. Sorry pal but I think your hooped


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 29, 2005)

If you're just going in for a standard physical, jay, and they draw blood even if they detect marijuana in your system they cannot do anything about it.  Because it is not illegal to be high only to posses or sell it.


----------



## Young Jay (Nov 29, 2005)

thnx for the info frosty


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 29, 2005)

There should be NO reason why, for a regular check-up, there would be tests for marijuana in drawn blood.

Dr's ain't cops.  And marijuana doesn't adversly affect health.


----------



## Young Jay (Nov 29, 2005)

Im gettin a checkup cuz a couple days ago I had what i will call an "attack." I smoked too much and now my heart and general chest area feel very screwed up. And I was just checkin, I couldnt remember if they drew blood at physicals, I havent had one in awhile.


----------



## 8sideways (Dec 21, 2005)

dude dont listen to these guys. For one I dont see why they are testing for thc in your blood. It just doesnt happen to often. They are most ;likely looking for alcohol wich will saturate your system. THC might be in there but they wont be able to actually find it. But you did smoke the day before wich makes your chances of being caught a bit higher. But I wouldnt worry about it.

I have had numerouse amounts of blood tests and my doctors never said anything about smoking weed. They dont care. If they do find something they may not even tell your parents. If they do big woop. Everyone has had to go through their parents yelling at them for smokin weed. Its not that big a deal. Unless they plan to throw you in prison for it.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

Dude it doesn't matter how many joints 1 or 10000 30 days to leave your piss and i heard that if you were a chronic smoker then stop for a while (over 30 days) if you start exerscising allot it can go back into your system even if you havent been smoking.  I saw that on a tv show on mtv where people called in and asked questions and i beleive it is a reliable source.


----------



## jmathews (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Jay. If your just going to have a physical done, then dont worry about it. They pull blood for many reasons during a physical. But the most common reason is to check your cholesterol. If they are taking blood for a drug test then you have to be notified. Most of the time you will have to sign a wavier stating you know why the bloods being pulled. Dont worry they are not checking for drugs just cholesterol.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 11, 2008)

even if they find thc tell the doc not to tell yur mom and then hes not allowed to under doc patient privledges


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 11, 2008)

this a 3 year old thread guys. lol


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*This only ever happens on weed forums...:doh: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

:48:

Huh? What were we typing about?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *This only ever happens on weed forums...:doh: *



Dunno about that DomsChron, plenty of revived posts in many many forums.


----------

